# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vijf maanden gestopt!

## karelhendriks

Hallo, mijn naam ik Karel. En na vijf maanden gestopt te zijn met roken. Vond ik het tijd om mijn ervaring met jullie te delen. Ruim 20 jaar heb ik een pakje Marlboro weg gerookt. Ik heb mijn eerste starters kit op http://www.e-wolk.nl besteld. Ja, het is me gelukt met een elektrisch sigaret. Na verschillende pogingen met manieren als nicotine pleister en acupunctuur . Had ik de moed op gegeven, en toegeven aan mijn verslaving. Maar met toevallig maakte ik kennis met de e sigaret. En nu geniet ik dagelijks van het dampen. Zoals het ook wel wordt genoemd. Maar kan dagen zonder dampen. Dus het is een bewuste keus, en geen drang meer!

----------

